# Retire to Crete



## IAIN12 (7 mo ago)

Im getting confused with what documents are needed, some say on internet you can apply in country others you must get a long stay visa in the uk before I go to Crete.
Being from the UK it all much hassle.

Any advice about what visa I need to retire, long stay visa, say it can't be extended, so what one is good for me.

60s+ lol techno-fob I am hoping to get there early September and I have been googling for months lol

type of Documents and Visa info very very much apprecaited.

Thank you
Iain


----------

